# Magpie & Maggi112's mini detail meet



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi guys, myself & James were planning on detailing my neices neglected old punto but thats on hold until next weekend now. Instead we decided to sort out my better half's Mito.

Not a major write up as we spent most of or time chatting & eating! :lol: Oh & we popped over to see Betty too 

So, she was foamed etc, then washed with Swissvax car bath & brought in. We then applied chemical guys virtua bond or what ever its called by hand, followed by chem guys Black light (love this stuff!!! While james was applying that I cleaned the windows. We then nipped off to see my Betty while waiting to apply a second coat.

Come back, James got on with applying another coat of BL, while I polished the alloys with Swissvax cleaner fluid & dressed the tyres with 3m.

I was amazed at the finish, that Black light stuff is awesome! Sorry for the crap pics!


























































Few beading pics :thumb:


























Cheers


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Very nice, blacklight does look good.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Looks good guys :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice shiny..... lots of beading for sure


----------



## liam99 (Dec 29, 2009)

Good work.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Great finish on that :thumb: what is blacklight then? a sealant?


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Should I post the beading pics of my coat up dawn?! Almost as good as the blacklight 
And Betty needs a wash!!!!!!!!! Them wheels were filthy :doublesho

And Al it's not a wax or a sealant, it's a new type of LSP unlike anyother, apparently. I don;t get it myself but it works!

Oh, and do you still need to buff the wiper stalks?!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

James James James, Betty is bound to be dusty from sitting there for two months! Uno you wanted her 

And yes everyone, James is a fruit loop! He applied Gtech fabric protect stuff to his SHOES & JACKET!!! flol! 

Was a good laugh


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

haha it didn;t help my shoes though! Shouldn't have pressure washed them whilst still wearing em  

and yes, I'm going to the bank for a loan to buy my yellow vee tomorrow remember?!


----------



## richard33dees (Feb 19, 2010)

Lovely looking MiTo, nice work there!

I quite fancied Blacklight just for the bottle rofl, will be adding it to the list to try for the Wifes black BM


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Good work there from the 2 mags....

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## AliBailey88 (Oct 13, 2009)

looks ace, do you work there or are you just some random who drives in to clean cars lol. Do they not mind?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Great work guys.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Cheers guys, 

was a laugh getting to work somewhere more comfortable than a drive! I want a unit more than ever now :lol: 

dawn works there and although i never asked i think i'm welcome there  i was concerened when I walked past the sign threatening unaccompanied pedestrians with fines and imprisonment :lol: 

can't wait to get stuck into something a bit more mucky next time, and can we use the supernatural glass kit next please dawn?!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

lol, cheers fella's! 

lol James you muppet! Yeh ok we can use your glass kit, i just felt bad for using all your stuff! lol


----------



## oliver.james (Oct 7, 2010)

Looks fantastic! Great finish 

I wish you could make my Clio that clean!! :buffer:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Don't start her, she'll only do it! Something almost unhealthy about clios and dawn....

she's even got me browsing for a v6 :lol:


----------



## oliver.james (Oct 7, 2010)

maggi112 said:


> Don't start her, she'll only do it! Something almost unhealthy about clios and dawn....
> 
> she's even got me browsing for a v6 :lol:


haha!!

Got to be a ph2 V6 :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

flol, James you know you want a liquid yellow! 

& OliverJames, I'll do it!!!!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I do!! But that lush phase two on ph is tempting me!! Do I use my house deposit...? 

And you'll do it? No I in team!!!


----------



## Indetailad (Nov 14, 2010)

Looks good. I'm pretty new round here. Who's Betty?


----------



## oliver.james (Oct 7, 2010)

magpieV6 said:


> & OliverJames, I'll do it!!!!


I may have to PM you about that soon then!! :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

great work there, looks well good


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Indetailad said:


> Looks good. I'm pretty new round here. Who's Betty?


Dawns Clio V6. She's sex on wheels!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

maggi112 said:


> I do!! But that lush phase two on ph is tempting me!! Do I use my house deposit...?
> 
> And you'll do it? No I in team!!!


lolz, sorry James! Do it, you won't regret it!!!! 

I may have a 182 on the cards soon



oliver.james said:


> I may have to PM you about that soon then!! :thumb:


Anytime, myself & James will sort her out! :thumb:

cheers guys


----------



## oliver.james (Oct 7, 2010)

magpieV6 said:


> Anytime, myself & James will sort her out! :thumb:


Awesome 

I try to keep it well presented most the time, but it would be nice to have it done by someone that knows what they're doing! I'll have to get some prices from you :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

cool buddy, i do discount for cs


----------



## Brooklands (Jun 12, 2010)

Great beading.


----------



## oliver.james (Oct 7, 2010)

magpieV6 said:


> cool buddy, i do discount for cs


Oh really!


----------



## Slingfox (Jan 27, 2011)

Can I ask what the process is for applying Blacklight, much pressure involved at all by hand?


----------



## Jordan (Dec 22, 2008)

Horizontal or vertical layers with a microfibre pad

apply it very thinly, and then wait around 15-20 minutes, then buff off,

to ensure even coverage, apply another layer in the opposite axis (vertical) and again, let it cure for 15-20 minutes, and buff off.

thats how i do it :thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

No not at all, simply the same as applying any liquid wax/sealant. i find it a little grabby at first but once you get it started it spreads easy. Probably another write up of it coming up as I believe betty is receiving this treatment Saturday  I'll make sure we include more detailed info if wanted

Oh and don't do a v7 wipedown for a while afterwards, otherwise I believe the solvents will likely remove the blacklight, although I've not bothered asking anyone about that to confirm, just seems common sense to me!


----------



## gregb (Feb 1, 2009)

maggi112 said:


> can't wait to get stuck into something a bit more mucky next time


Quality quote :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

gregb said:


> Quality quote :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


Out of context! We did, check out our next detail with the magic forest


----------

